# Poster gestalten - Tutorials, Büchertipps etc. gesucht



## sirgoofy (20. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe einen HP DesignJet 750C (A0 bzw. 90cm) Farbplotter geschenkt bekommen 

Ich möchte ihn verwenden, um (Informations-, Werbe-) Poster und Plakate zu drucken (z. B. für gemeinnützige Vereine, bin z. B. bei amnesty international aktiv). Ich möchte mich nun also in das Thema einarbeiten. Als Software möchte ich ein altes Photoshop 7 verwenden, es sei denn, es gibt Software, die dafür besser geeignet ist.

Nun suche ich jedoch Informationen darüber, wie man Plakate richtig gestaltet (Stichworte Typografie, Layout, Texte/Slogans etc.), da ich als absoluter Amateur auf diesem Gebiet davon wenig Ahnung habe, ich habe mich bisher nur ein wenig mit Web Design und -Usability beschäftigt.

Bei Buchvorschlägen beachtet, dass diese recht günstig (vllt. schon älter und gebraucht erhältlich) sind, professionelle Bücher sind zwar gut, aber einfach zu teuer für mich.


Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Ellie (20. August 2006)

Hallo,

nimm eine Kamera mit, wenn Du unterwegs bist und fotografiere einfach, was dir gefällt. Oder Online nach Plakaten in Bildersuchmaschinen suchen. Zum Thema Typografie gibt es zig Bücher, die um 10 Euro kosten und die Basics vermitteln, einfach mal in ein Buchgeschäft gehen und blättern. Ich finde, diese analoge Methode ist immer noch am besten. Sagt dein Bauch, das schaut gut aus, kaufen.

Alternativ gibt es Profibücher mit Sicherheit auch in der Bücherhalle auszuleihen. Du kannst hier nicht viele Fehler machen, weil die Regeln uralt und immer noch gültig sind. Dort findest Du dann auch zig Bücher zum Thema Layout und Gestaltung, wo Du dir zuerst einen groben Überblick verschaffen solltest.

Der HP 750 ist weder uv-beständig noch wasserfest im Druck, nur als Info. Die Ausdrucke sollten kaschiert oder laminiert werden um auf Dauer seine Freude daran zu haben. Ich habe mich mal über das Teil schlau gemacht und mich gegen die Anschaffung entschieden. Druckkosten pro A1 bei 10 Euro und dann noch die Kosten für die Kaschierung waren mir einfach zu hoch, das machen Online-Dienstleister günstiger.

Photoshop ist ok, rechne aber damit das es einiges an Material und Zeit kosten wird, bis Du die Erfahrung gesammelt hast und gute Resultate bekommst. Macht also Sinn deine ersten Versuche z.B. hier einzustellen und dann Kritik abzugreifen und daran zu lernen.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## sirgoofy (20. August 2006)

Ellie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> nimm eine Kamera mit, wenn Du unterwegs bist und fotografiere einfach, was dir gefällt. Oder Online nach Plakaten in Bildersuchmaschinen suchen. Zum Thema Typografie gibt es zig Bücher, die um 10 Euro kosten und die Basics vermitteln, einfach mal in ein Buchgeschäft gehen und blättern. Ich finde, diese analoge Methode ist immer noch am besten. Sagt dein Bauch, das schaut gut aus, kaufen.


Ich werde mal schauen, was ich finde.


> Alternativ gibt es Profibücher mit Sicherheit auch in der Bücherhalle auszuleihen. Du kannst hier nicht viele Fehler machen, weil die Regeln uralt und immer noch gültig sind. Dort findest Du dann auch zig Bücher zum Thema Layout und Gestaltung, wo Du dir zuerst einen groben Überblick verschaffen solltest.


Die Bücherei hier ist recht klein und bietet leider nicht viel Auswahl in diese Richtung - daher auch meine frage, welche Bücher empfehlenswert sind


> Der HP 750 ist weder uv-beständig noch wasserfest im Druck, nur als Info. Die Ausdrucke sollten kaschiert oder laminiert werden um auf Dauer seine Freude daran zu haben. Ich habe mich mal über das Teil schlau gemacht und mich gegen die Anschaffung entschieden. Druckkosten pro A1 bei 10 Euro und dann noch die Kosten für die Kaschierung waren mir einfach zu hoch, das machen Online-Dienstleister günstiger.


ja, die Tinte ist wie die normale Tinte aus Consumer Tintenstrahldruckern. Ich habe A0 Plastikhüllen hier, damit kann ich die Plakate günstig und ohne Folgekosten schützen. Die Plakate sollen ja auch nicht Sonne, Wind und Wetter ausgesetzt werden, dann sollte die UV-beständigkeit ausreichen.
Ich weiß, dass der Plotter nicht sonderlich gut ist, sollte meinen Zwecken aber genügen. Ich persönlich würde ihn ja verkaufen, letztens ist einer bei ebay für über 800€ weg gegangen, aber das wäre unfair gegenüber dem, von dem ich den Plotter geschenkt bekommen habe.


> Photoshop ist ok, rechne aber damit das es einiges an Material und Zeit kosten wird, bis Du die Erfahrung gesammelt hast und gute Resultate bekommst. Macht also Sinn deine ersten Versuche z.B. hier einzustellen und dann Kritik abzugreifen und daran zu lernen.
> 
> LG,
> Ellie


Dafür bin ich ja hier 
Außerdem habe ich endlich einen guten Grund, mich mal richtig mit Photoshop auseinander zu setzen.
Auch wenn es OT wird: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Refill-Material, oder sollte ich aus Qualitätsgründen bei orginal HP Material bleiben?


----------



## Ellie (20. August 2006)

Hallo,

schau dir Poster an, geh in ein Buchgeschäft und blättere ein paar Bücher durch. Buchempfehlungen machen nämlich meiner Ansicht nach erst dann Sinn, wenn Du dich ein wenig in die Materie eingearbeitet hast. Normalerweise ist das ein Lehrberuf (3 Jahre), klar kann man quereinsteigen, aber der Zeitaufwand es zu lernen ist mindestens ebenso lang. 

Das mag jetzt überheblich klingen, ist aber nicht böse gemeint. Würdest Du autodidaktisch ein Haus bauen wollen, würde dir ein Maurer das gleiche sagen . Und gutes Design ist genauso ein Handwerk und hat nicht viel mit Geschmack oder Kunst zu tun, allerdings ist dieser Irrglaube sehr weit verbreitet.  Nun hat ein schlecht gemachtes Plakat keine schwerwiegenden Konsequenzen, also hab Spaß an dem, was Du tust und dann wird das schon.

Als Anfänger braucht man nur diese einfachen und in Massen vertretenen Bücher zum Thema "Layouten für Dummies" um 10,- Euro. Fachlektüre also dann, wenn Du mit den grundlegenden Gestaltungsgrundregeln vertraut bist und da kannst Du zunächst nicht viel falsch machen.

Hier, sowas ist ok Buchtipp oder sowas hier noch ein Buchtipp

Gute Bücher haben aber immer ihren Preis. 

Refilltinte ist ein Thema für sich, keine Ahnung wie teuer die Druckköpfe für den HP sind, aber das Risiko bei Billigtinten ist immer, das die Düsen verstopfen können, der Druck streifig werden kann oder die Farben schneller verblassen. Muß man immer ausprobieren, ich nutze aufgrund schlechter Erfahrung keine Refills mehr, andere Leute schwören wiederum darauf.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## sirgoofy (20. August 2006)

Ellie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> schau dir Poster an, geh in ein Buchgeschäft und blättere ein paar Bücher durch. Buchempfehlungen machen nämlich meiner Ansicht nach erst dann Sinn, wenn Du dich ein wenig in die Materie eingearbeitet hast. Normalerweise ist das ein Lehrberuf (3 Jahre), klar kann man quereinsteigen, aber der Zeitaufwand es zu lernen ist mindestens ebenso lang.
> 
> ...


Danke auf jeden Fall schon mal.
Mit Büchern für Einsteiger habe ich zumindest bei Webdesign schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, sie hatten kaum Theorie, sondern eigentlich nur praktische Anleitungen zum Programmieren und Realisieren einer Seite.
Wirklich in die Theorie, was Layout, Design und Usability betrifft, sind erst zwei Profibücher gegangen, die ich mir daraufhin gekauft habe.
Klar sind die schwieriger zu lesen, und sicher brauche ich nicht, aber sie kommen weg von den Spielereien für Anfänger.
Ich werde morgen mal im Buchladen vorbeisehen.

Ich erhebe auch gar keinen professionellen Anspruch, ich möchte nur die größten Anfängerfehler vermeiden und ein bischen Übung bei der Plakatgestaltung bekommen, zusammen mit ein bischen Übung in Sachen Bildbearbeitung, wofür man hier ja an einer guten Anlaufstelle ist 


> Refilltinte ist ein Thema für sich, keine Ahnung wie teuer die Druckköpfe für den HP sind, aber das Risiko bei Billigtinten ist immer, das die Düsen verstopfen können, der Druck streifig werden kann oder die Farben schneller verblassen. Muß man immer ausprobieren, ich nutze aufgrund schlechter Erfahrung keine Refills mehr, andere Leute schwören wiederum darauf.
> 
> LG,
> Ellie


Ja ich habe damit auch meinen ersten Farbdrucker (von Epson) kaputt gemacht, da die Tinte immer eingetrocknet ist. Ob es nun an der geringen Benutzung oder an der Tinte lag, weiß ich nicht. Seitdem habe ich auf jeden Fall einen normalen S/W Laser. Das ganze kann bei HP nicht passieren, da bei HP der Druckkopf in der Patrone eingebaut ist. Das macht die Sache für Nachbauten schwierig - dafür kann man verstopfte Düsen durch einen Austausch der Patronen beheben.

Refill Patronen kosten 15€, neue gibt es ab 22€. Daher setze ich bisher noch auf orginal Material, bis ich eine günstigere Quelle gefunden habe.


----------

